# La souris ne bouge plus au démarrage



## maaui98 (15 Août 2005)

lorsque je démarre mon mac la souris bouge mais ne clique pas...Puis c'est le bug et plus rien ne se passe
j'ai essayé d'installer une imprimante HP et depuis ca ne fonctionne plus, je vois le logiciel se lancer dans la barre d'outil mais rien ne s'affiche sur l'écran !!!! HELP !!!!
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Asnancy (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Pour pouvoir te répondre: il faudrait savoir:

&#8226;Quelle version d'os 9 as tu? 
&#8226;C'est quoi comme imprimante? 
&#8226;À quel moment ca se "bloque"? 
&#8226;Qu'es ce que tu entends par "barre d'outils"?


Sinon, si tu n'arrive pas au finder, boot sur le cd de démarrage d'os9, vire toutes les m..... relatives à HP et recommence.
Je pensait, si c'est un All in One (hp psc 1...), le cd d'installation fourni demande au début de choisir le type d'imprimante. As tu choisis la bonne?
Si c'est une récente, il se peux qu'elle ne soit pas compatible avec os9.

Si ca peux t'aider:un topic et un autre


----------



## maaui98 (15 Août 2005)

merci de ta réponse, 
j'ai eu cette imprimante en cadeau, il fallait en effet mac os 9.1 alors j'ai mis à jour mon mac os 9.0.3 vers 9.05 puis 9.1 sur le site d'apple. Quand j'ai installer le logiciel avec all for one j'ai commencé a avoir des problèmes: au redémarrage il y a d'abord eu un message pour le démarrage système "mac-boots" puis j'ai installé quicktime version 6
et j'ai redémarrer de nouveau et là PLANTAGE !!! la souris bouge mais on ne peut pas cliquer. Je peux entendre le logiciel d'HP se lancer et 2 secondes après plus rien donc je ne peux pas me servir de l'ordi.
J'avais déja eu ce problème parfois: la souris se déplace mais ne clique pas alors je reboutais et après il fonctionnait mais là c systhématique.
Je n'ai jamais fait de formatage ou de restauration de système en 5 ans! j'y connais riiiiien!!! je vais perdre mes données ??? si on me prête un cd(officiel) avec mac os9.2 faut il mieux le faire avec ça ou recommencer avec 9.0.3 et tout recommencer pour installer l'imprimante ??
hp 1610 combi scan et imprim



merciiiiiii pour tout


----------



## Asnancy (16 Août 2005)

maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta réponse,
> j'ai eu cette imprimante en cadeau, il fallait en effet mac os 9.1 alors j'ai mis à jour mon mac os 9.0.3 vers 9.05 puis 9.1 sur le site d'apple. Quand j'ai installer le logiciel avec all for one j'ai commencé a avoir des problèmes: au redémarrage il y a d'abord eu un message pour le démarrage système "mac-boots" puis j'ai installé quicktime version 6
> et j'ai redémarrer de nouveau et là PLANTAGE !!! la souris bouge mais on ne peut pas cliquer. Je peux entendre le logiciel d'HP se lancer et 2 secondes après plus rien donc je ne peux pas me servir de l'ordi.
> J'avais déja eu ce problème parfois: la souris se déplace mais ne clique pas alors je reboutais et après il fonctionnait mais là c systhématique.



Re-bjr,
Tout ce que tu dit, c'est pas cool. Déjà que chez moi HP m***e  des fois quand on l'utilise, là c'est pire que je pensait. À mon avis, tu devrais

1, Démarrer sur un cd de démarrage d'os9
2, Chercher avec sherlock "HP Uninstaller"
3, L'ouvrir et désinstaller
4, Redémarrer

Là, l'ordinateur devrait fonctionner.
(Au fait, mac os 9.05 n'existe pas  )

Après ca, tu l'installe (hp) tu suis les indiccations et ça devrait marcher (l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte )



			
				maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais fait de formatage ou de restauration de système en 5 ans! j'y connais riiiiien!!! je vais perdre mes données ???


Si tu as Norton utilities ou Norton system work, utilise les ou dis le que je te dise cmt faire
Pour tes données, on est pas encore là. (du moins pas encore  )



			
				maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> si on me prête un cd(officiel) avec mac os9.2 faut il mieux le faire avec ça ou recommencer avec 9.0.3 et tout recommencer pour installer l'imprimante ??


Essaye d'abord ce qu'il y a écrit plus haut puis tu verras. Sinon, tu peux mettre à jour ton système en 9.2.2 depuis le site d'Apple (ici). La version 9.2.2 est mieux en stabilité que la 9.1



			
				maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiiii pour tout



Pas de quoi et puis, c'est pas encore réglé.


Allez, courage


----------



## maaui98 (16 Août 2005)

j'ai reussi à désinstaller en utilisant les 6 secondes ki me restait en mettant l'icone de l'imprimante dans la poubelle; Ensuite j'ai utiliser uninstaller. J'ai tenté de réinstaller et le finder m'a dit "il manque des gestionnaires périphériques" voulez vous les chercher sur internet..?? j'ai cliqué sur OK mais la mise à, jour des logiciels n'a pas pu se connecter à  'internet, je sais pas pourquoi...Moi j'y arrive !!!!
j'ai télécharger les pilotes de l'imprim sur le net mais c identique. J'ai appelé la hotline de hp ki me dit k'il fo mas OS 9.2 alors j'ai mis à jour et réinstaller ca ne marche toujours pas
je crois ke je vais péter un plomb !!!
en tous cas merciiiii de ton aide !!!
je ne vais plus avoir accès à internet dès demain midi. peux tu tenter (si tu sais koi faire) de m"'aider au plus vite ????MERCIIIIIIIIIi
le système bug dès ke j'ai choisi mon sélecteur c'est extension sélécteur ki fait tout planté !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps je voulais dire mas os 9.0.5 (je crois)


----------



## Asnancy (17 Août 2005)

maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté de réinstaller et le finder m'a dit "il manque des gestionnaires périphériques" voulez vous les chercher sur internet..?? j'ai cliqué sur OK mais la mise à, jour des logiciels n'a pas pu se connecter à 'internet, je sais pas pourquoi...Moi j'y arrive !!!!


Ca, c'est normal: meme connecté, ca ne trouvera rien, ca le fait chez tt le monde

Point positif: l'ordi fonctionne. Maintenant, ca devient un problème d'imprimante et non plus d'ordinateur qui démarre pas.



			
				maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé la hotline de hp ki me dit k'il fo mac OS 9.2 alors j'ai mis à jour et réinstaller ca ne marche toujours pas


Poutant, il y a marqué 9.1.Mais bon. De tte facon 9.2.2 est mieux. Quand à hp, niveau mac, il sont pas au top. Rien ne t'empèche si ca marche touours pas de les recontacter.



			
				maaui98 a dit:
			
		

> le système bug dès ke j'ai choisi mon sélecteur c'est extension sélécteur ki fait tout planté !



Aie, j'ai jamais vu un problème comme ca et j'ai pas d'idées qui me viennent en tete. Je suis vraiment désolé.


----------

